# What LED bulbs????



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

Need two bulbs for my nano im setting up, which of these three would be the best?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LED-BULBS-GU1 ... 826822e31c  ALSO, what options should i choose?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-1-50Pcs-3 ... 68ca928d00 these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-GU10-4W-L ... 4cff871650


----------



## rolexbene (21 Apr 2012)

I would use this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390356170265? ... 745wt_1413


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

Im not sure about that, i want to use this wallmount for bulbs : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Bar-Mains-S ... 2c61692b71  By having the item you descibed would mean that i would have to fashion a mounting system and housing


----------



## rolexbene (21 Apr 2012)

Ok I see, basically you need to have light over around 6000k in order to grow plants...
The first link does not say what spectrum the bulb is....
The second says that the bulbs are Cree, so thats good but does not say the spectrum...
The third says "Color: Cool white (6000K), Warm white (3200K-3500K)"

So for this reason go for the third option in Cool White, make sure they send you the correct bulb as the warm colour will not work well. It should be obvious, as the warm one would give off a slightly yellowish light similar to that of an incandescent lightbulb.


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

ive decided to go with the first, it does say the spectrum if you scroll (6500k)  Look at this vid of comparison, the last one is the one im choosing http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=en ... vNzk9zsGQM


----------



## rolexbene (21 Apr 2012)

Ok also just on a side not I bought a whole load of these 60led GU10 light bulbs for my house when I moved in as I could not face the idea of every room taking up 200w of power with halogens, within 6 months all the light bulbs stopped working...I now only have 1 left and only half the led's on it still work, now I just use a whole lot of lamps in my house.


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

ill be prepped for that then  i cant find a bulb with a better spec than that


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Apr 2012)

hahah, changed my mind already, getting these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-LED-9w-GU1 ... 256f3ec04d


----------



## Tresbling (2 Jun 2012)

I'm keen to get one of these 9w bulbs for my 50L bowl - any news on whether they're any good? Keep us posted...


----------



## wazuck (2 Jun 2012)

I'm currently using a 3x3w Cree led bulb on a wine glass with a dsm Anubis nana petite. So far so good. Only been running for 2 days tho. The bulb gets pretty warm. I have it in a 35w halogen desk lamp. The whole setup cost £20. Can't comment on bulb life but I have a two year warranty so if anything should go wrong I'm covered. Also havnt used it on a tank with water but plan to in the future. I did use it over a glass of water and when blowing the surface it created the shimmer in the bottom of the glass. It's a good option. I'm also liking benes option. Would be a nice DIY project.


----------



## wazuck (2 Jun 2012)

here is my setup


----------



## Tresbling (10 Jun 2012)

Looks nice and bright, compared to what I have now. Is that the 30 degree beam angle? I need a much wider beam, like 60 or 90 degrees. Hows the _Anubias _growing in the dry?


----------



## wazuck (13 Jun 2012)

Yeah 30 degree. It's growing fine. Got hydrocotyle in with it aswell that's doing great.


----------



## foxfish (13 Jun 2012)

I have been using thesse in blue & white, great ripple effect & nice combined colours http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251010843284? ... 1439.l2649


----------



## Tresbling (14 Jun 2012)

Any chance of a photo foxfish?

I'd like to see whether light spills out around the top and sides. I think that'd be the best bulb for me to get though.

Cheers


----------



## sr20det (14 Jun 2012)

HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Need two bulbs for my nano im setting up, which of these three would be the best?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LED-BULBS-GU1 ... 826822e31c  ALSO, what options should i choose?
> 
> ...



I went for 10 in your second link, 3 SMD 10pk, for the kitchen mind, not aquarium, lol.  I have 60 LED ones (Not SMD)in the bathroom, really good IMO.


----------

